# LED lights & HC



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just read a post that suggested LED lighting falls short to Cf & T5 HO lighting when growing a HC crpet
I have not done LED lighting & as such have no personal experience on it`s success or lack of with LED light sources. I find it somewhat hard to think it falls short to the older CL & T5 ho ( note no mention of cost or other)just performance based, my reasoning is if LED light sources are so successful in growing marine Corals which I assume are more light demanding than HC carpet. 
To that effect I saw this video of the Finnex Ray 11 over a HC bed & would like to hear others input on this theory of LED VS T5 HO & CFL in regards to growing HC.




Regards


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Charlie,

I watched the video for the second time and since it's not HD enough, I'm not 100% sure but the cuba's leafs look a little dwarf. It should be a little bigger then that. From my experience if I don't have enough light the cuba will still grow and spread but the leafs are super tiny.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the smaller HC Cuba growth, it looks more compact in my opinion. I had great results with LED and CFL together, but CFL alone is fine too.

I'm trying out a new LED fixture, Cree LEDs and Orsam LEDs.









=======


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG the colours, I'll bring the booze and big wigs. It's time to disco at your house.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

HAhahah , that is exactly what I said in my review a day ago. It turned my living room into a disco ball, all I needed was Euro trance playing and I can charge a cover fee.

The simmer is a bit too much for my taste, it's like a japanese cartoon where the characters power up.


----------

